# Lens correction missing Tamron 70-200 G2



## Brewder (Oct 29, 2017)

Operating System: Win10 64bit
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):  LR6 6.13

When I import RAW files taken with my D7200 and Tamron 70-200 G2 (A025N) lens it never finds the profile...  It didn't find it with version 6.12 and still not with 6.13.

Any ideas why not?  I have to manually set it then sync it across all of the RAW files I imported.

//Brew


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 29, 2017)

Choose your lens, then click on the "Custom" dropdown and then click on Default:



 
After that, your lens will automatically be selected when it was used to shoot the photo.


----------



## Brewder (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you sir!  I'll give that a try tonight!.

//Brew


----------



## Brewder (Oct 30, 2017)

Still doesn't seem right...  I'm expecting to see "Tamron 70-200 G2" designation in the upper left, and it seems more "generic"...   My other lenses show more detail.  For example: 
"TAMRON SP 70-300mm F4-5.6 Di VC USD A005N" for example.

//Brew


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 31, 2017)

What the Info Overlay shows is the lens information that's contained in the file's EXIF information (which is created by the camera), i.e. if you look at the Metadata panel in Library (using one of the EXIF views), what is listed there against "Lens" is what you should see when you display the Lens info in the Info Overlay.

You can set a completely different lens default in the Lens Correction panel in Develop, and it wouldn't change that Info Overlay display. So, provided you have set the correct lens as the Default in the Lens Correction panel, it shouldn't matter if the Lens info in the Info Overlay doesn't contain the "full" information.

It may be that lack of full information in the EXIF data is what confuses the automatic Lens Profile detection. Using something like ExifViewer, you could look at the Exif data of one of the affected files to see exactly what is recorded.....if it is the full lens information then it would be worth putting a bug report in to Adobe using the link at the top of the forum page.


----------

